# What color is Mouse?



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been wondering what the "proper" term for my rat's color is. From what research I've done, he's either mink or blue (I think). He's developed some silver ticking along his sides (it doesn't show in the pictures), but he's still very clearly "grey." I don't see any brown in him at all, but he doesn't really look blue to me, either. His markings are berkshire. That's all I've been able to figure out, haha. So, without further ado, here's Mouse!










Ready to have his nails done?










My favorite, the banana picture.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm guessing a Russian Blue? Also, he is super cute


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you! He's probably my most photogenic boy, since he'll actually sit still sometimes when I approach the cage. I have to be super-stealthy to get pictures of Ghost or Buster sleeping or laying down.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I also see russian blue. He is a cutie!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I 3rd the consensus for Russian Blue especially if that last pic is most accurate


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

In the first and last photo he does actually look like a mouse, a bit  I love how he matches the towel


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

No problem. I also meant to ask, does he have a buddy?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

smesyna said:


> No problem. I also meant to ask, does he have a buddy?


I believe Ghost is Mouse's buddy...there's another boy but I think he's being intro'd?


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep! Ghost is a dumbo PEW, and Buster, who's being introduced, is a black hooded (standard ears). I posted Mouse-only pictures because he's the only one I couldn't identify. I posted pictures of everybody over in the "Meet my rats" section. Thanks for checking though!


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the second picture! Adorable! I'm also having trouble identifying my new baby's correct colour term!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Your buster is no hooded, he's a varigated


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Nienor said:


> Your buster is no hooded, he's a varigated


Oh! Haha. I didn't even look up his markings to see if he was anything else. I thought color on the head/shoulders + white on the body = hooded. Thanks!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Real hooded is quite seldom, the line on the back should be straight, evenly thick and no further markings to the sites (that's what identifies yours as a varigated). The colour on head has a certain border and the chin is not white .. Most rescues are varigated but not hooded.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, wow. That shows what I know, haha. I thought hooded was one of the most common kinds of pet store rat, but I guess that would be varigated. I thought they were just "bad" (not show quality) hoodeds.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

A properly marked hooded is rare, but a properly marked any variety of rat is rare. There are a ton of mismarked hoodeds. I looked at the pic, he is a mismarked hooded. A variegrated would have sort of splashy spots on the hood instead of a solid line.


----------



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww so cute he looks like one of the little dumbos we got yesterday. We haven't named them yet lol but he is also a blue, maybe Russian blue, has silver flecks and berkshire markings too lol. By the way I had a gray cat a long long time ago named Mouse


----------

